

The Man Behind ‘Solarized’ - cpeterso
http://observer.com/2015/02/meet-the-man-behind-solarized-the-most-important-color-scheme-in-computer-history/

======
gjvc
Meet Konstantin Bulenkov, the man behind the most important color scheme in a
shipping product.

[http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2013/06/11/inside-darcula-
loo...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2013/06/11/inside-darcula-look-and-
feel-an-interview-with-konstantin-bulenkov/)

